# Mazda 6 v skoda octavia



## daveyboy (28 Mar 2010)

Hey all.

Am about to purchase a diesel. Its down to a choice of two:-

1) Mazda 6, 2007 2litre 140hp €10700

2) Skoda Octavia 2006 1.9 105hp €9500

mileage both around 55k miles
The mazda had real poke and acceleration. Had a 6th gear too which is new to me (that'll give you an idea as to how old my old car is!)

Any advise?


----------



## Purple (29 Mar 2010)

I'd say that the Skoda is bigger but everythng else about the Madza is better (drive, reliability, looks etc).


----------



## PyritePete (29 Mar 2010)

Would pick the Mazda especially if you are doing a lot of driving. The only downside is their replacement parts are among the most expensive


----------



## byrnsey09 (29 Mar 2010)

Mazda definitely!


----------



## fago76 (29 Mar 2010)

I have a 03 Mazda 6 2.0 diesel which suffered complete engine failure (seizure due to oil starvation - it seems the oil pump can block with soot) 6 months after I bought it 2nd hand. Engine replaced at 74K miles.

Luckily I had got it off a main dealer so engine replaced under warranty, but honestjohn has alot of similar stories.

Other than that a brilliant car to drive and own, especially in exec spec with Bose stereo etc.


----------



## daveyboy (29 Mar 2010)

I definitely preferred the mazda but I saw so many troubled reports about the diesel 2litre engine and "DFPs"...it has feaked me out a bit.

am officially torn down the middle now!


----------



## daveyboy (29 Mar 2010)

fago76 said:


> ...suffered complete engine failure.....Engine replaced at 74K miles.....Other than that a brilliant car to drive and own


 
In a funny way, it says something positive that you think it was a good car even though it died a death after 74K!!!

I spent all last night looking at that honest joe stuff about mazda 2l, and it although it seemed like it was mainly two or 3 people ranting and two mechanics trying to tlak them off the mantle piece, its a worry to be taking a risk. You do a bit of sniffing around for the very reason you want to avoid that kind of risk, so I think I'd kick myself if it happened to a MAzda I bought given I know the risk!

Its such a shame as all the other MAzda styles and engines seem to be uber reliable. And they are much more fun to drive by a mile. Think I'll probably go with dull but reliable over the iffy 2l diesel Mazda!!!


----------



## Purple (29 Mar 2010)

daveyboy said:


> Its such a shame as all the other MAzda styles and engines seem to be uber reliable. And they are much more fun to drive by a mile. Think I'll probably go with dull but reliable over the iffy 2l diesel Mazda!!!



They are still more reliable than VW family cars.


----------



## fago76 (29 Mar 2010)

The car also got side swiped by a bus so I have not been lucky with it.

The engine blowing didn't cost me a cent cause of the warranty. But I've seen figures of 7K to replace the engine so if it happened outside of warranty I'd be broke.

Well, I know another happy mazda 6 owner who has 130K on a 2 litre diesel which has an incomplete service history and he has no problems at-all.

So its a question of taking the risk. I'd say the problem with the pre DPF regen engines (03-07 model) is a 1 in 100 thing. I was unlucky.

If you're getting an 07/08 model before they changed the diesel engine you are probably safest. The issue with the engine should be sorted and you're not taking the risk with the newer diesel engine they introduced at that time.


----------



## Caveat (29 Mar 2010)

I'd have no qualms in going for the Mazda 6 - or any Mazda - in terms of reliability. Haven't driven a 6 but I think it's one of the best looking Jap cars out there.


----------



## Frank (29 Mar 2010)

The newer type mazda 6 came out in 07 I assume the one you are talking about is the older one.

Grand big car. bigger than the octavia.

A mate has a 1.8 petrol 05 going strong. Sales rep so he tended to role up the miles pretty quick.


----------



## fago76 (29 Mar 2010)

I forgot to mention parts prices are insane

steering rack: 1,600 + vat
engine sump guard: 250 + vat (its a bit of plastic with some sound proofing)

There is a guy on ebay based in the UK who breaks just the mazda 6 and that's where I get stuff now.


----------



## mathepac (29 Mar 2010)

fago76 said:


> .... There is a guy on ebay based in the UK who breaks just the mazda 6 and that's where I get stuff now.


Great, lots of demand for 2nd-hand Ford parts and lots of broken-down Fords to sell on in bits.


----------



## roker (29 Mar 2010)

I just sold a 2003 Octavia 2 weeks ago, 1.4 petrol. I was wondering what would go wrong next. In two years I had 2 coil pack failures, a leaking windscreen, (which my neigbour also had) a door that refused to open, (which again my Neigbour had) a headlight motor failure, rear wiper not parking, and the day that I was to exchange it, the heater blower motor failed, which I had to repair before exchanging. Go for Japanese like I did.


----------



## Purple (30 Mar 2010)

roker said:


> I just sold a 2003 Octavia 2 weeks ago, 1.4 petrol. I was wondering what would go wrong next. In two years I had 2 coil pack failures, a leaking windscreen, (which my neigbour also had) a door that refused to open, (which again my Neigbour had) a headlight motor failure, and the day that I was to exchange it, the heater blower motor failed, which I had to repair before exchanging. Go for Japanese like I did.



Coil pack problems are common on all VW petrol engines. I have a 1.8L Audi and I've been through 3 packs in the last two years. They go just after servicing. I've had it serviced with a few different people and the same thing happens each time.


----------



## daveyboy (30 Mar 2010)

Can I ask?

The mechanic said the DFP on the mazda I am looking at went last year and that it was was changed with the modified version. If you have the modified version is that problem solved?

To compound my dilemma, my own car died a death this morning. I was supposed to go looking at a skoda today and feel it is "a sign"!!


----------



## mathepac (30 Mar 2010)

In fairness to Mazdas, they`re not the only cars to experience diesel particulate filter problems. I've come across BMWs and Audis with problems as well. I can't say if the new filter on the Mazdas is a permanent fix, but all the cars I've seen with problems have had a couple of things in common - lowish mileages and lots of short journeys, which wouldn't allow the DPF to do its "regen cycles".


----------



## npgallag (30 Mar 2010)

Bought new mazda 6 1.8 petrol in 2003 and had it for 5 years and never opened the bonnet...Bought another new shape 6 1.8 sport in 2008 and perfect as well...would highly recommend them over the Skoda or VW..great looking car and extremely reliable


----------



## galwaytt (30 Mar 2010)

From someone who had to write off a 2.0 Mazda (2002), with 80k odd miles on it, with a fubar'd crankshaft I have no hesitation in telling anyone to avoid any Mazda 2.0 RF series turbo diesel, period. I lost, essentially, €13k over it, in less than a year.

It is a complete and utter disaster of an engine - you just try and trade one in, to find out how much, or little, if anything, you'd get for one.

For clarity, this does NOT apply to their petrol engines, which I have great respect for.

See the following links for more info:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055621785&highlight=mazda

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055486343&highlight=mazda


----------



## Purple (30 Mar 2010)

npgallag said:


> Bought new mazda 6 1.8 petrol in 2003 and had it for 5 years and never opened the bonnet...Bought another new shape 6 1.8 sport in 2008 and perfect as well...would highly recommend them over the Skoda or VW..great looking car and extremely reliable



Yep, if you could get them with leather Upholstery I'd buy one myself.


----------



## Caveat (30 Mar 2010)

You can - 

http://www.jennings-mazda.co.uk/newcars/6/

*"Premium Mazda6*

_What makes the Mazda 6 a premium motor? Deep comfortable full leather seats, Bose 6-cd..."_


...but maybe it's a UK spec thing mainly.


----------



## Guest125 (1 Apr 2010)

Am on my second diesel Octavia a 02 and now I'm driving a 07. Haven't had one bit of bother with either of them. Look at how many of them are on Taxi ranks...A hell of a lot more than Mazda 6's...


----------



## roker (1 Apr 2010)

Let us know when the door is stuck closed, it is quite a common problem, not good for taxis. look on Skodas Briskoda website


----------



## daveyboy (23 Apr 2010)

thanks everyone, i bought the skoda in the end.


----------



## PyritePete (23 Apr 2010)

daveyboy said:


> thanks everyone, i bought the skoda in the end.


 
What decided it for you Davey ? Any big difference in CO2 emissions ?

The Octavia is due NCT this year ? 35 bhp difference with a 6th gear with the Mazda .

Happy motoring


----------



## daveyboy (26 Apr 2010)

it just came down to the concern over the dpf, and of course the 2k price difference.

i'm happy enough, though  not when i see a lovely looking m6 passing by me on the motorway!


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Apr 2010)

daveyboy said:


> 2) Skoda Octavia 2006 1.9 105hp €9500
> 
> mileage around 55k miles


Good call. Type "Mazda 6 diesel" into Google and see what pops up in the autosuggest box...

The only problem I've had since I bought an Octavia has been fighting off the women.


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> Yep, if you could get them with leather Upholstery I'd buy one myself.



There is a Mazda 6 1.8 se petrol available with full leather. I saw a new one in local dealer only yesterday.


----------



## Caveat (27 Apr 2010)

Like the one I posted above?


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> Like the one I posted above?



Looks like it, in a sort of lilac metallic  a 4 door, full leather, cruise, privacy glass in the rear etc. all the bells & whistles. Don't know what the price was though.


----------

